# Umfrage: Welche Schlachtzugsinstanz gefällt Euch besser?



## Elenenedh (12. Februar 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage zum vierten Geburtstag von World of Warcraft.

Worum geht's überhaupt?
Wir haben im buffed-Team nach den Vorlieben der Mitarbeiter gefragt und präsentieren sie Euch im Geburtstags-Special. Hier könnt Ihr mitmachen!


Hier wollen wir von Euch wissen, welche Instanz Euch besser gefällt.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Anselmikus (12. Februar 2009)

Die Bosse in BWL sind einfach anspruchsvoller und haben mehr drauf, deswegen für BWL!


----------



## Ravenjin (12. Februar 2009)

MC hat einfach mehr Style!


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

MC, erste Raidini und so, war einfach geil...^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (12. Februar 2009)

klar, bwl ist mega geil, aber das auftauchen von ragnaros ist und bleibt der epischste moment in WoW


----------



## Vecto (13. Februar 2009)

Find ich auch wo Raggi aus der Lava kommt ist und bleibt die beste Sczene in ganz WoW!!!


----------



## Frek01 (18. Februar 2009)

bwl eindeutig.
viel zu oft mc gefarmt un bwl is schöner zum anschaun un hat au bissl geilere bossfights


----------



## Maskenball (13. Dezember 2009)

ich hab bwl immer geliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 früher zu 60er Zeiten schon...

einfach stimmig und abwechslugnsreicher als MC war...


----------

